# CBSA warned Bill Blair that organized crime groups may be corrupting border offi



## jacksparrow (4 Jun 2020)

Hmmmm...there shouldn't be any surprise about this.



> Canada's border agency says there's "growing evidence" that organized crime groups are trying to corrupt its officers, leading to a growing number of cases of drug and firearm smuggling.
> 
> The warning was included in a set of documents prepared for Public Safety Minister Bill Blair when he took over the job late last year. The documents were obtained by CBC News through an access to information request.
> 
> Under the heading "increasing threat complexity," the CBSA warns of "growing evidence of transnational criminal organizations seeking to exploit CBSA systems, processes and personnel and employing increasingly sophisticated concealment methods."



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/cbsa-organized-crime-warning-1.5584691


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Jun 2020)

I really really hope Bill Blair already knew this about ALL law enforcement agencies considering his background....


----------



## jacksparrow (4 Jun 2020)

Ahahahaha...Mr Monkhouse, you will think right. Perhaps, he is so immersed in that turning a blind eye mentality  :rofl: He was the Toronto police chief among other jobs




			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I really really hope Bill Blair already knew this about ALL law enforcement agencies considering his background....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jun 2020)

I am sure various social media activity leads to more opportunity to compromise CBSA personal and others in sensitive positions.


----------



## jacksparrow (5 Jun 2020)

No doubt .....just like in most private sector organizations.



			
				Colin P said:
			
		

> I am sure various social media activity leads to more opportunity to compromise CBSA personal and others in sensitive positions.


----------

